# Every Jethro Tull album in Ian Anderson's own words



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Every Jethro Tull album in Ian Anderson's own words


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

laristotle said:


> Every Jethro Tull album in Ian Anderson's own words
> 
> View attachment 321148



What a pure genius


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ian Anderson is brilliant. Though certain Led Zeppelin and Rolling Stones records figure huge in my youth, I probably listened to more Jethro Tull (and Rory Gallagher). He sure went through band members. I was hanging with visiting musicians at the local celtic festival one year and ended up talking to a former Tull bass player...can't think of his name at the moment...and there's a sort of family tree of JT members on the inside of 20 Years Of Jethro Tull, it's pretty involved.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Too bad he didn't talk about A Little Light Music. It is a live album but my favourite Jethro Tull album.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

"The Box Tops can do in two minutes what Jethro Tull can't get done in eleven." -- unknown.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

CDWaterloo said:


> Too bad he didn't talk about A Little Light Music. It is a live album but my favourite Jethro Tull album.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> "The Box Tops can do in two minutes what Jethro Tull can't get done in eleven." -- unknown.


"I could play 'Stairway To Heaven' when I was 12. Jimmy Page didn't actually write it until he was 22. I think that says quite a lot." -- Vim Fuego


----------

